# 217, 222, 224



## swt_int3ntions (Feb 20, 2008)

Which one would you use for general blending? I dont want my colours to mush all together and turn into 1 mixed colour, I  want something that will just blend in between colours if that makes sense...

I'm looking for something that versatile. just something to blend on small lids. 
I already have the blending brush from Sephora which i use as the 'windshield wiper' but i find the hairs very soft and loose...not sure if its suppose to be? 

anyway, which one do you use most, prefer most, or would recommend for my situation? thanks!


----------



## Babylard (Feb 20, 2008)

i just got my 222 and i really like it for blending in between colours and to soften the eye shape! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i use it doing a squiggle motion down between wehre 2 colours meet.  i dont have the other brushes.


----------



## iluvmac (Feb 20, 2008)

I prefer my 217!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 20, 2008)

i prefer the 224 for blending in general the 217 is great also and picls up more color 224 gives you that more soft effect and 222 is great for crease work and defenition I have all three and love them all but for blending i would say overall 224!


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2008)

i use the 224 to blend lightly because the bristles aren't stiff enough i use the 217 wheni really want to blend colours together. I use the 222 for blending outer corner crease.

hth


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have all 3 and I find that I have more uses for the 224 than the other 2.  I use the 224 for e/s application to the lids, crease and browbone and for overall blending of shadows.  The 222 i really only use for e/s application to the crease and outer V, the 217 for e/s blending and sometimes for highlighting the browbone--it's not really so good at e/s application IMO.  If I would have only 1 brush among the 3, I'd pick the 224 any day.

But I think for your situation, I think either the 224 or 217 would suffice.


----------



## amoona (Feb 20, 2008)

I guess all three! They're all amazing blending brushes and if u can get all three. If you can only do one right now start with the 224.


----------



## user79 (Feb 20, 2008)

I really like my 222 but haven't tried the other ones. I also have small eyelids. I looked at the 224 before buying the 222, and the reason I chose the latter is because it has a smaller tip so it can get into the crease really well, it's a bit more precise imo.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 20, 2008)

i prefer the 217


----------



## amelia.jayde (Feb 20, 2008)

i only have the 217, but i'm in the same boat as you.. as in, i'm looking for a brush that can blend out small areas and i find the 217 to be too big for that purpose.


----------



## pahblov (Feb 20, 2008)

I use the 217 for everything. I love it.


----------



## lethaldesign (Feb 20, 2008)

The 217 is my favorite for blending. The 224 just seems too soft for me. I haven't tried the 222 yet.


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone, you're all so helpful!
I've pretty much narrowed it down to the 222 or the 217...ahh still not sure


----------



## NaturallyME (Feb 24, 2008)

I LOVE MY 217 brush incredibly soft and excellent for blending out harsh lines.


----------



## landonsmother (Feb 24, 2008)

224 is the best blending brush IMO.  it helps tone down all those fine lines well.


----------



## dr.kitten (Feb 24, 2008)

i don't have the 224 but absolutely love the 217. i was also using a sephora blending brush that went all over the place & my blending totally changed with the 217, it didn't turn into a big 'one color' mess.


----------



## GertiL (Feb 24, 2008)

Based on advice here I bought the 217. I'm not too happy with it. It's harsh and gets very fluffy. I'm thinking of buying the 224.


----------



## Leilani78 (Feb 28, 2008)

I first bought the 224 to use as blending, but found it hard to concentrate blending in the crease. Then I got the 217, to do the job. Then I learned how versatile the 217 is compared to the 224. I use the 224 to highlight, blend, and apply eyeshadow as a wash. I use the 217 to highlight, blend, apply eyeshadow as a wash, under eye concealer, paint pots and cream color bases.
If I had to absolutely pick between the two, I would go with the 217.


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 28, 2008)

if you dont like blending all together i would say 224 because it is softer.. but its also nice to have the 217 handy for the night look, and it blots well too around the outer ends THEN i blend.. hth!


----------



## VioletB (Feb 28, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE each brush and I will tell you why.

The first brush I bought was the 217.  I thought it was the only brush I would need.  I loved it for creases, blending, highlight, you name it.  I bought the 223se which is just like the 222 but mine's a raquel welch brush and the fibers look different.  Anyway.  I hated it.  I didn't know why I bought it because I couldn't figure out to use it.  Then the 224.. same thing.  It was just another brush.  

Then I had an epiphony.  (sp?)  I started holding my brushes down towards the end of the brush rather then upfront (kind of like a pencil.)  Holy cow it made such a difference!!  It's not like your smushing the brush into your eye when you hold it with a little lighter hand.  Now I love the 224 and the 223 especially for creases.  I still find that I'd like a little more grip on my 217, so I hold it a little closer to the brush end of it.. but maybe I sound weird but I think it really makes a difference how you hold the brush.  I love the 224 for soft crease looks using windshield-wiper motions.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 28, 2008)

ive got the 217 and i find it useful for MANY things.
- Blending colours
- applying colour into the crease
- Highlighting the brow bone
- applying light soft colours in the tear tuct area (without fall out)
- applying concealer around the eye area lightly but still good coverage


----------



## Leilani78 (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE each brush and I will tell you why.

Then I had an epiphony.  (sp?)  I started holding my brushes down towards the end of the brush rather then upfront (kind of like a pencil.)  Holy cow it made such a difference!!  It's not like your smushing the brush into your eye when you hold it with a little lighter hand.  Now I love the 224 and the 223 especially for creases.  I still find that I'd like a little more grip on my 217, so I hold it a little closer to the brush end of it.. but maybe I sound weird but I think it really makes a difference how you hold the brush.  I love the 224 for soft crease looks using windshield-wiper motions._

 
I recently learned the same thing too with my 224! If I held it more towards the end, then I wouldn't have one big mess all over my eyes. This trick definitely made me fall in love with my 224 all over again.


----------



## matsubie (Feb 29, 2008)

after reading this thread, i feel like i should try out the 217...i've been lemming for this brush for a while...hmmmm..

with that being said, i LOVE my 222 and 224.  i use my 224 a bit more, though.


----------



## gracetre123 (Feb 29, 2008)

well I only have the 217 and I love it!! it´s a must for me...but I will love to try the 224 and see what happend....


----------



## Debbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Have you looked into the 223 brush?  It's a limited brush, but I find that it definitely helps blend my outer edges without ridding the color (which I find the 217 does sometimes).  

But if I were limited between those three, I'd say the 224 brush.  I rarely use my 217.  222 I don't have so I can't say.


----------



## BrownEy3d (Aug 19, 2010)

*MAC 222 or 224; Which may be right for me?*

I've been on a brush kick lately and since I'm still a newbie when it comes to eye makeup, I decided I want a brush that would help me achieve almost any look I wanted, whether natural and subtle or dramatic and sultry. I currently have the 217, 239, 219 and the 242. I know the 217 is multipurpose and can blend, but I'm thinking I may want a brush completely separate for blending.

I originally wanted the 224 because I heard such raves about it but when I went to the store it was sold out. The mua said: "it's a great brush, you'll be very happy with it" and as I was leaving to check another store, she quickly added: "do me a favor a take a look at the 222 as well, it's very nice..." and then I left. I've been researching the 222 and 224 for the past two days and I'm torn. Both are supposed to be for blending, but the 222 is smaller and better for applying crease colors whereas the 224 is big and splays out and is good for blending crease colors and for applying a light wash over the entire eye area.

My eyes aren't huge but they're definitely not small. I want something that would blend seamlessly and take away the effort since Im still trying to learn how to blend. Which would be a better choice for me?


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: MAC 222 or 224; Which may be right for me?*

Check out these threads:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/mac-brushes-126338/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f256/h...eshadow-25356/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f256/w...brushes-30218/


----------



## Funtabulous (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: MAC 222 or 224; Which may be right for me?*

Personally, I love both, but I have a special place in my heart for the 222. I find it does a good job of applying crease color and blending it out all in one, for a line that is fairly well defined but soft (if that makes sense). For quick and easy eyes that's my #1 (and all in one) crease brush.


----------



## Chrystia (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: MAC 222 or 224; Which may be right for me?*

For blending, I prefer the 224. The 222 is a great brush and helps with blending too in the crease area, however I feel the 224 is more versatile. I use the 224 to blend on the crease, the lids, above the crease, and as a highlighter. Also since you have a 217 and 219, I think you have brushes that can do smaller area work in place of the 222.


----------



## sweetkitty (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: MAC 222 or 224; Which may be right for me?*

224 is fluffier, 222 is more precise and has white goat hair and more thin and tapered,  which I prefer.


----------



## Penn (Aug 26, 2010)

The 224 is great for blending as it's very soft. I use this when I want a softer look. For applying shadow and more precision though I find the 217 is best for this. If you have small lids I think the 217 or 222 would be best.
When I was just getting into make up I got the 224 but since I was still new to make up I found the 224 a little difficult to use, the 217 gave me more control


----------



## Funtabulous (Aug 26, 2010)

I  cannot say enough about the 222. I think you should get that one. It's perfect for what you describe. Honestly I find the 217 very overrated! The 224 is too big for your needs and the 217 is too stiff. The 222 is just about the right size and blends softly.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 26, 2010)

Blending? 217. I own two. It works miracles, I tell 'ya.

I only use the 224 to apply shadow b/c I have a lot of space between my crease and brow. It makes application quicker b/c it's a larger brush, but the 217 helps to blend it with my lid color. The 222 is ok, but I prefer the 217.


----------



## jillianadriana (Sep 8, 2010)

*Question about blending brushes*

Hi lovelies!

Can someone please explain or possible show me the differences between MAC's 217, 222, and 224 brushes?


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Question about blending brushes*

217 is everyones must have. great for picking up a decent amount of colour. great for blending. i use the to lay a good amount of colour on in the crease, to lay on a nice wash of my highlight, or to blend two fairly stong colours together ie to bridge the gap between blue and green or ever to work my highlight down into my crease colour

the 224 is a lot flufflier. i would use this for putting on a light application of colour, ie to give a nice light wash over the lid, or for very difused colour in the crease brow bone area. this is great for the difused look... i wouldnt ness. use it to blend with no product on it, as i feel its not firmly packed enough to push the colour around on its own.

honestly my fav is prob the 224.


----------



## lazytolove (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Question about blending brushes*

^ totally agree

217 is the universal. I have 222 and rarely use it. 217 is definitely a must have.


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm obsessed with my 222 brush!  It's perfect for putting colors in my crease and to blend shades together.


----------



## hil34 (Sep 14, 2010)

I use 217 for blending and 224 for concealer.


----------



## Senoj (Sep 14, 2010)

I use 222 & 224 for blending. Mostly 224.


----------

